# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  I drugi porod na carski?

## TLJI

Prvi porod bio je carskim rezom, doktor me pri  prvom posjetu obavijestio da će i drugi biti obavljen na isti način što mi se tada činilo dalekim pa se nisam  previše zamarala. Sada se taj trenutak približava i mene zanimaju  iskustva mama koje su prošle istu "proceduru".  Jeste li u bolnicu primljene nešto prije termina,prolazi li se isi postupak kao i kod pripreme za vaginalni porod (brijanje,klistir)? Trebam li na nešto posebno obratiti pažnju? Sve informacije su dobrodošle.

----------


## Marsupilami

Odakle si i u kojoj si bolnici rodila prvi puta?
Znas li mozda zbog kojeg je razloga prvi puta bio carski?

Meni su takodjer rekli da ce mi drugi porod biti carski a rodila sam vaginalno, mozda i ti mozes?   :Wink:  

Sto se priprema tice vecina doktora narucuje trudnicu u 39.tj u bolnicu da prate trudnocu do kraja, svaka dva dana se radi amnioskopija i CTG, svakih 6 dana UZV i kada procjene da je bebica zrela za porod ugovore termin operacije.
Sve pretrage ti obave u bolnici tako da s time ne bi trebalo biti problema.
Sto se brijanja tice i klistira sve se to prolazi (s time da ti briju sve) ujutro netom prije operacije.

Iskreno se nadam da postoji mogucnost VBAC-a, raspitaj se i trazi drugo misljenje, ako treba i trece   :Kiss:

----------


## Audrey

Ja se na prvom porodu nisam otvarala, pa mi je napravljen hitni carski radi ugroženosti djeteta. U drugoj trudnoći mi je bilo rečeno da ne mora biti da ću opet na carski, da će ovisiti o tome kako će se porod odvijati. Tako sam ja u bolnicu krenula na vaginalni porod. I iako je taj porod krenuo bolje nego prethodni, s jačim trudovima i nešto boljim otvaranjem, zaključak doktora je bio da to ipak predugo traje i da postoji opasnost od puknuća maternice, pa su tada, na licu mjesta, odlučili da ću opet na carski.
Ako je kod tebe postojao neki fizički razlog radi kojeg je prvi porod bio carskim rezom, i ako taj razlog još uvijek postoji, tada ćeš vjerojatno opet na carski i onda se dogovara termin operacije.

----------


## Sanjica

Ne znam proceduru, ali moja kolegica s posla ima neku anomaliju na maternici rodila je tri kćeri carskim rezom bez teškoća i komplikacija(mislim, tri kćeri za redom, ne trojke).

----------


## TLJI

I ja sam krenula normalnim porodom,došli smo do faze tiskanja nakon 7 sati provedenih na stolici i tada su odlučili napraviti carski zbog disproporcije zdjelice. Prvo dijete rodila sam u Zagrebu na Sv. Duhu što je udaljeno oko 120 kilometara od mog mjesta stanovanja. Zabrinjava me što ako ne stignem, koliko imam vremena od početka trudova obzirom da kod drugog poroda to sve ide malo brže. Dobro je ako me smjeste u bolnicu pa me tamo prate i odrede termin poroda. Hvala cure,ako se još nečega sjetite slobodno pišite  :Kiss:  .

----------


## mama marela

Ja sam oba puta rodila na carski i procedura ti je ista svaki put. Vjerujem da će i tebe ranije hospitalizirati zato što je već bio jedan carski a iako nisam doktor obzirom na tvoju raniju dijagnozu vjerojatno će ti i drugi porod isto biti. Meni su u Du rodilištu rekli da 2.put moram doći minimalno 7 dana prije termina, tako je i bilo, obavili pretrage i ponovo na carski.
Da te utješim, iako kažu da je drugi put teži,meni je ovaj put oporavak bio lakši, valjda zato što sam znala kako je to. 
Ipak,želim ti od srca vaginalni porod i sretno u svakom slučaju.  :Kiss:

----------


## Zlato...

Curke molim Vasa iskustva. Da li je itko od Vas zavrsio na carskom zbog dispropocije zdjelice i sto to tocno znaci. Moj prvi carski je bio navodno zbog disproporcije zdjelice. I to naravno tek nakon 20-satnog mucenja u induciranim trudovima (prosao termin za 11 dana) su shvatili da imam disproporciju zdjelice i da moram na carski. U pravilu jedino sto ja znam jest da se ni nakon 20 sati trudova pod dripom i gelom nisam otvorila ni 2 prsta!  
E sad za 2,5 mjeseca imam termin, i pojma nemam da li cu ici opet na carski ili ne. Doktor kaze da on MISLI da hocu, ali da se to uvijek moze na samom kraju u bolnici promjeniti. Ako je disproporcija zdjelice postojala prvi put da li ce postojati i drugi put? Ako je nisu vidjeli prvih 20 sati prvi put, tko mi kaze da ce ju vidjeti drugi put? Porod mi je bio zbilja najgore moguce iskustvo (sv. duh) i zbilja me strah da se ne ponovi isto!

----------


## Apathetic

> Curke molim Vasa iskustva.  Porod mi je bio zbilja najgore moguce iskustvo (sv. duh) i zbilja me strah da se ne ponovi isto!


ja sam izgleda jedina koja bi opet na carski i drugi put. prvi je bio na SD (disproporcija zdjelice, velika beba, ja se nisam otvarala) i to su istina vidjeli na ultrazvuku , ali su ipak probali vaginalno...naravno nije išlo.
Sad hoću carski. Odmah . Bez isprobavanja. 

dakle zanima me: ko je od Vas BIO na SD sad u drugoj trudnoći ?
Koji je njihov stav? Idu li odmah na carski drugi put , ili opet pokušavaju?

----------


## Apathetic

> Da li je itko od Vas zavrsio na carskom zbog dispropocije zdjelice i sto to tocno znaci. Moj prvi carski je bio navodno zbog disproporcije zdjelice. I to naravno tek nakon 20-satnog mucenja u induciranim trudovima (prosao termin za 11 dana) su shvatili da imam disproporciju zdjelice i da moram na carski. U pravilu jedino sto ja znam jest da se ni nakon 20 sati trudova pod dripom i gelom nisam otvorila ni 2 prsta!  !


Disproporcija znači da je dijete preveliko za prolaz kroz zdjelicu. naravno, to se odmah vidi na UZ, samo oni se nadaju da će zdjelica biti dovoljno elastična da se otvori do kraja. Ja se isto nisam otvarala i prenijela sam 10 dana. Sad si opet bila na Sd na razgovoru , ili?

----------


## Zlato...

Podizem ponovno istu temu, zbog konkretnijih informacija. Dakle nakon prvog carskog zbog disproporcije zdjelice uz znakove prijetece hipoksije (sto je to konkretno?) imam napravljenu pripremu za drugi carski ali ipak su odlucili prvo pokusati prirodno. Medjutim, posto porod opet ne krece prirodno (i prosli je bio induciran jer je bio prenesen 2 tjedna) opet su me narucili za bolnicu za ponedjeljak na indukaciju... grrrrrrr..... i sto sad? U ponedjeljak ce mi biti 41+5, a indukaciju ce valjda raditi u utorak rano ujutro. Inzistirati na carskom ili da jos cekaju dan dva?

----------


## Diami

Prijeteća hipoksija je stanje u kojemu djetetu prijeti nedostatak kisika.

----------


## Felix

ako pitas za savjet, rekla bih da je najbolje da cekaju dan-dva i onda carski. bolje to nego indukcija.
ali odluku moras donijeti ti, nakon razgovora s lijecnikom.

----------


## Zlato...

Evo samo da se zahvalim na info. Od sinoc imam trudove. Nepravilne jacine i razmaka, ali ne prestaju ni od jutra, pa cu pricekati jos par sati i ako ne stanu, za par sati cemo krenut u bolnicu. Ili da cekam da postanu pravilni? Makar ni prilikom proslog poroda uz indukaciju i drip nisu bili pravilni.

----------


## Felix

savrseno   :Smile:  

obicno se kaze da se u bolnicu ide onda kad trudovi postaju takve jacine da ne mozes nista drugo raditi nego se koncentrirati samo na njih. razmak izmedju trudova i to jesu li pravilni ili ne je dosta individualno i nema pravila. ali sto prije odes u bolnicu, veca je sansa da ce ti se trudovi prorijediti, da ce te prisiliti na lezanje (koje usporava porod) i da ce te nagovoriti na drip i druge lijekove.

nastoj biti sto vise okomito, nemoj lezati ni sjediti. recimo, tusiranje cesto zna pojacati trudove i ustaliti ih. kad odes u rodiliste, trazi loptu ili samo da seces ili stojis pokraj kreveta. gravitacija pomaze bebi da se spusti i cerviksu da se otvori.

drzim fige da uskoro rodis svoju bebicu, bez carskog i dripa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Zlato...

Hvala, ja sam evo jos uvijek doma.... svakih par sati pocnu kontakcije pa se proprijede i primire na kraju. Sinoc u 9 su opet šocele i to svake 3 min i sve jace, pa polako nakon pol sata se prorjedjivati na svakih 5 min, tako sat vremena, pa nakraju oko ponoci su bili vec svakih 9 min i onda sam otisla u krevet. Tokom noci nista, tu i tamo koja kontrakcija, malo nesto tokom jutra i sad vec cijelo popodne nista  :Sad: . Neznam vise sto bih radila.... Jucer sam usisala, oprala podove, prozore, peglala, brisala prasinu, danas nemam sto za raditi.... izludjuje me ovo cekanje i neizvjesnost. Voljela bi da krene sve prirodno prije ponedjeljka kad me zaprimaju u bolnicu

----------


## Apathetic

> Hvala, ja sam evo jos uvijek doma.... svakih par sati pocnu kontakcije pa se proprijede i primire na kraju. Sinoc u 9 su opet šocele i to svake 3 min i sve jace, pa polako nakon pol sata se prorjedjivati na svakih 5 min, tako sat vremena, pa nakraju oko ponoci su bili vec svakih 9 min i onda sam otisla u krevet. Tokom noci nista, tu i tamo koja kontrakcija, malo nesto tokom jutra i sad vec cijelo popodne nista . Neznam vise sto bih radila.... Jucer sam usisala, oprala podove, prozore, peglala, brisala prasinu, danas nemam sto za raditi.... izludjuje me ovo cekanje i neizvjesnost. Voljela bi da krene sve prirodno prije ponedjeljka kad me zaprimaju u bolnicu


Znam da sada imaš drugih stvari na pameti, no zanima me zašto su predložili indukciju za 2 put , nakon šta si rodila na CR prvi put. Da li su ti radili procjenu težine bebe, kolika je sad?

----------


## Zlato...

beba je procjenjena na 3800, plodne vode malo... Zele pokusati izbjeci carski indukacijom. Glupost!

----------


## Apathetic

> beba je procjenjena na 3800, plodne vode malo... Zele pokusati izbjeci carski indukacijom. Glupost!


VBAC je strogo preporučen u svim zap.zemljama samo bez "dodataka" , ja se bojim da tvoja priča i mene čeka malo kasnije. Prvo CR na SD prije par godina , a sada usprkos disproporciji, prenešenosti , i velikoj bebi ...čini i se da bi oni opet mene u budućnosti inducirali. Rekli su da će krajem trudnoće provjeriti šav od carskog i veličinu bebe.
Držim ti fige da ti porod krene prirodno bez indukcije . Baš me zanima kako je sve prošlo , pa nas obavezno obavijesti   :Love:

----------


## Zlato...

Sutra me zaprimaju u bolnicu pa cemo vidjeti... Uglavnom pokusat cu izbjeci indukaciju. Inzistirat cu ili na carskom ili da me puste doma da docekam prirodne trudove uz naravno redovite kontrole. Drzite mi fige... 
pozdrav svima

----------


## Točka

> Sutra me zaprimaju u bolnicu pa cemo vidjeti... Uglavnom pokusat cu izbjeci indukaciju. Inzistirat cu ili na carskom ili da me puste doma da docekam prirodne trudove uz naravno redovite kontrole. Drzite mi fige... 
> pozdrav svima



Sretno!

----------


## Felix

sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Apathetic

> Sutra me zaprimaju u bolnicu pa cemo vidjeti... Uglavnom pokusat cu izbjeci indukaciju. Inzistirat cu ili na carskom ili da me puste doma da docekam prirodne trudove uz naravno redovite kontrole. Drzite mi fige... 
> pozdrav svima


Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Da ne otvaram novu temu:
Danas na pregledu kaže doc " sve je to još dosta visoko, i ja sam da probamo prirodno, ali ako ovako ostane, nema ni govora". Zna da bih najradije prirodno (dakle što samostalnije mogu), da planiram još djece, pa bih i ste strane izbjegavala drugi carski. 
Mogu li ja učiniti šta da pomognem bebi da se polako smjesti u zdjelicu? Možda da hopsam na lopti ili nešto slično?
Naravno da su mi dobrobit bebe i mene na prvom mjestu, ali kad pomislim na oporavak od carskog, baš mi se ne da (nije da je bio težak). Svašta sam isplanirala, ležanje 5-6 dana u bolnici, i deveranje sa ranom uz dvoje djece mi je baš nekako van planirane radosti. U utorak idem u porodilište u kojem planiram roditi, pa ću i tamo potražiti mišljenje.
Zavibrajte mi za VBAC   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

od mene samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Točka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

vibram za ono što si želiš    :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

Strobery   :Love:   ja ti želim što bolji porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

A na tvoje pitanje, možeš li kako sama pomoći bebi da se smjesti, mogu ti reći samo da sam se isto to i ja pitala prije pol godine   :Smile:  

Plesala sam trbušni po doma, hopsala po lopti, čekala svoje trudove, veselo ih odrađivala, pa onda ne manje veselo ali više ozbiljno odrađivala, sve što sam mislila da mogu pokušala sam.

Istina je da ponekad jednostavno ne možeš ništa. Kako bude bit će. Glavno da ste ti i beba dobro. 

E da, nešto ipak možeš - odbiti drip   :Wink:  

Sretno!!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Hvala vam narode, stvarno znači   :Heart:  
Svjesna sam i ja da će biti kako će biti, i da smo ja i beba na prvom mjestu (uz Eminu   :Smile:  ) Zato i ne insistiram ni na čemu grčevito. Osim na ovome za drip, to ću plavim markerom napisat na ruke, čelo, stomak, noge, gdje god bude mjesta!

----------


## Diami

Ako je beba pravilno okrenuta (glavicom nadolje), za spuštanje mogu pomoći duboki čučnjevi.

----------


## Felix

cucnjevi, opcenito okomit polozaj tijela - sad.
sto vise okomit polozaj tijela, lopta - porod.

drip - nikako u vbac-u.

i sretno, kako god bilo   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Sretno, ~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Razvoj situacije je takav da ipak idemo na prirodnjak, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje. Mislite pozitivne misli za nas   :Kiss:

----------


## katajina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Da ti sve bude onako kako si zamislila!   :Love:

----------


## tina1975

ja sam imala dva carska s razmakom od 5 i po godina. Prvi put sam se otvorila samo 5 cm i ni makac vise nakon 24 sata kontrakcija, a i plodova voda mi je odmah na pocetku iscurila. Ja sam htela drugi put da pokusam prirodno, ali me je doktor ipak poslao na carski. I dobro da jeste jer su kada su me otvorili videli da mi je maternica toliko istanjena na mestu gde je prvi rez da bi sigurno pukla da sam pokusala prirodno da se porodim. Inace zbog ovoga sam i jako krvarila, a i jako su me dugo sili. Sve u svemu zabranjeno mi je da vise imam dece barem u skorije vreme.
Zato ja preporucujem posle jednog carskog i drugi mada sam veliki zastupnik prirodnog porodjaja, ali veliki je rizik...mada opet i sam carski kao operacija je reizik...hm...mislim da je u ovakvim slucajevima najbolje konsultovati doktora  :Smile:

----------


## DANI***

Ja sam rodila carskim rezom prije 6mjeseci, i zanima me sljedeće, dali je praksa da doktori u drugoj trudnoći šalju na CR ako je prvi bio i kolika je vjerovatnost da se takva ruptura maternice dogodi ako se poslije CR rodi vaginalno?

I još, mama marela mislim da imamo istu ginekologicu, molim te reci mi što ti je savjetovala za drugi porod jesi li imala opciju pokušati prirodno ili ti je ona rekla da moraš na CR?

----------


## Diami

Dani, to ti ovisi o više faktora. O procjeni veličine bebe, procjeni šava na maternici (koji se može uzv-om pogledati), o doktoru - neki će prije savjetovati carski, drugi vaginalni porod (neki će čak i indukciju predložiti ili koristiti, što ne bi smjeli)...

Vjerojatnost za rupturu je povećana ako se koristi drip tijekom drugog poroda ako je vaginalni, zato se to ne bi smjelo (a kod nas se i dalje ponekad i u nekim rodilištima radi). Cure će znati možda kolika je generalno vjerojatnost za rupturu nakon jednog carskog.

----------


## Felix

diami je dobro odgovorila. ovisi takodjer i iz kojeg je razloga prvi porod bio carski.

----------


## DANI***

pa prvi carski bio je nakon tri dana curenja plodne vode u predrađaoni , cijelog četvrtog dana pod dripom   :Crying or Very sad:  i dalje se nisam otvarala dovoljno , razmaci među trudovima bili su preveliki i postojala je opasnost infekcije ploda ( što se na kraju i dogodilo  :Sad:  ), i da cerviks mi je bio sakroponiran.

----------


## Fabiola

> Podizem ponovno istu temu, zbog konkretnijih informacija. Dakle nakon prvog carskog zbog disproporcije zdjelice uz znakove prijetece hipoksije (sto je to konkretno?) imam napravljenu pripremu za drugi carski ali ipak su odlucili prvo pokusati prirodno. Medjutim, posto porod opet ne krece prirodno (i prosli je bio induciran jer je bio prenesen 2 tjedna) opet su me narucili za bolnicu za ponedjeljak na indukaciju... grrrrrrr..... i sto sad? U ponedjeljak ce mi biti 41+5, a indukaciju ce valjda raditi u utorak rano ujutro. Inzistirati na carskom ili da jos cekaju dan dva?


disproporcija je nepovoljan omjer ulaza u zdjelicu i bebine glavice. a hipoksija je manjak kisika u bebinoj krvi. indukcija nije povoljan način( bar mislim) jer je to poticanje porođaja koji treba ići prirodno ako je bio carski prvi puta.

----------


## Apathetic

> disproporcija je nepovoljan omjer ulaza u zdjelicu i bebine glavice. a hipoksija je manjak kisika u bebinoj krvi. indukcija nije povoljan način( bar mislim) jer je to poticanje porođaja koji treba ići prirodno ako je bio carski prvi puta.


hvala bogu napokon netko "iz struke" koji se slaže da ne treba forsirati!
Ali Primalja, iskreno, zašto se usprkos nalazu o disproporciji ipak forsa drip i ostalo, ima li to ipak veze sa "količino  novca " u bolnicama?

----------


## Apathetic

> Sutra me zaprimaju u bolnicu pa cemo vidjeti... Uglavnom pokusat cu izbjeci indukaciju. Inzistirat cu ili na carskom ili da me puste doma da docekam prirodne trudove uz naravno redovite kontrole. Drzite mi fige... 
> pozdrav svima


Prema mjestu stanovanja zaključujem da ideš na SD!
Ja jih gore stvarno ne razumijem, upravo taj scenarij su predložili i meni!

----------


## Fabiola

> Primalja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> disproporcija je nepovoljan omjer ulaza u zdjelicu i bebine glavice. a hipoksija je manjak kisika u bebinoj krvi. indukcija nije povoljan način( bar mislim) jer je to poticanje porođaja koji treba ići prirodno ako je bio carski prvi puta.
> 
> 
> hvala bogu napokon netko "iz struke" koji se slaže da ne treba forsirati!
> Ali Primalja, iskreno, zašto se usprkos nalazu o disproporciji ipak forsa drip i ostalo, ima li to ipak veze sa "količino  novca " u bolnicama?


ako je beba po procjeni manja, onda možda nema disproporcije. iako u svakoj sljedećoj trudnoći većinom budu veće težine. kod nas je praksa da ako je žena dobila svoje trudove, a prvi put bio carski, pokuša se ići vaginalno, ali nikako sa dripom. to je situacija: ako ide samo od sebe, ide, ali ako ne, ne ugrožava se rodilja i beba.

----------


## Maslačkica

> ako ide samo od sebe, ide, ali ako ne, ne ugrožava se rodilja i beba.


Moram te pitati - da li se smatra da se dripom ugrožava rodilja i beba? Da li na drip misliš u ovom slučaju?

I ako da, da li se isto smatra ugrožavanje i u 1. ili 2. ili nekoj trudnoći iako nije bilo prije carskog? 

Ne znam da li si razumjela moje pitanje...  :Wink:

----------


## Fabiola

> Primalja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ako ide samo od sebe, ide, ali ako ne, ne ugrožava se rodilja i beba.
> 
> 
> Moram te pitati - da li se smatra da se dripom ugrožava rodilja i beba? Da li na drip misliš u ovom slučaju?
> 
> I ako da, da li se isto smatra ugrožavanje i u 1. ili 2. ili nekoj trudnoći iako nije bilo prije carskog? 
> ...


mislim na drip kod rodilja koje su imale carski. oni potiču jače trudove. kod stanja poslije carskog se to nikako ne smije. ništa na silu da ne dođe do pucanja maternice zbog prejakih trudova.

----------


## Maslačkica

> mislim na drip kod rodilja koje su imale carski. oni potiču jače trudove. kod stanja poslije carskog se to nikako ne smije. ništa na silu da ne dođe do pucanja maternice zbog prejakih trudova.


Da ne bi shvatila kao neko izazivanje ili nešto odmah ti želim reći da želim znati zašto i kako... pa te zato driblam pitanjima  :Wink: 

Ok, poslije carskog se ne smije NA SILU - da li se u tvojoj bolnici gdje radiš daje drip rutinski ili da malo pokrene stvar - da li se i to smatra na silu, jer eto, sama si rekla da je na silu i da se u određenim trenucima ne smije davati...zašto i da li se smatra drip jako dobrim i da li se upotrebaljava rutinski? 

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Fabiola

mislim da je drip rutinski. za mene je opravdano ako je porođaj pri kraju i iz nekog razloga zahtijeva brže dovršenje(npr. pad bebinih otkucaja). također smatram da drip često dovodi do totalnog iscrpljenja rodilje ako je propisan prerano. on bi trebao samo poboljšati prirodne trudove. ali ako prirodni imaju efekt koji je potreban: uredo otvaranje, ne bih davala drip. ponekad dajemo drip i ženama koje su porođene: višerotkama( 4 porod i više) kako bi se umanjilo krvarenje uz maternice poslije porađanja posteljice. kod višerotki se maternica teže skuplja tako da krv. žile ostaju"labave" i krvarenje je veće.

----------


## Jagi

Ova tema i mene jako zanima! U siječnju stiže druga bebica, a B je rođen prije 2 godine CR, nisam se otvarala i on je bio jako velik (4,5kg i 53cm).
Priželjkujem prirodni porod, ali me zapravo užasno strah nakon prvog iskustva i 16 sati trudova, te luđačkog dripa većinu tog vremena...

*Primalja*, u kojoj si ti bolnici? 

Ja se dripa bojim ABNORMALNO!
Kako se procjenjuje stanje reza (samo ultrazvučno ili?) I gleda li se to ranije ili tek kad krene porod?

----------


## Fabiola

> Ova tema i mene jako zanima! U siječnju stiže druga bebica, a B je rođen prije 2 godine CR, nisam se otvarala i on je bio jako velik (4,5kg i 53cm).
> Priželjkujem prirodni porod, ali me zapravo užasno strah nakon prvog iskustva i 16 sati trudova, te luđačkog dripa većinu tog vremena...
> 
> *Primalja*, u kojoj si ti bolnici? 
> 
> Ja se dripa bojim ABNORMALNO!
> Kako se procjenjuje stanje reza (samo ultrazvučno ili?) I gleda li se to ranije ili tek kad krene porod?


kod nas se ne procjenjuje stanje reza nego sveukupno stanje rodilje. naravno svaki drugi dan pregleda i amnioskopije(stanje grlića i zrelost bebe), postoji li opasnost od visokog tlaka, imali li ikakve infekcije.... često, ako SPONTANO prsne vodenjak, ili se pojave SPONTANI TRUDOVI, ako je nalaz na grliću povoljan, znači ako je mekan i nije sakroponiran, može se pokušati sa vaginalnim porodom. ni tada se ne forsira, ako nalaz u rađaonici ne napreduje nakon 2-4 sata, ide se na carski da se ne ugroze majka i beba

----------


## ronin

Primaljo kažeš da u vašoj bolnici ne daju drip poslije carskog

Zašto to u Zagrebu rade?

Moj drugi porođaj je bio poslije sekcije,s dripom...zar nisu svjesni opasnosti?Kako mogu tako riskirati?

----------


## Fabiola

ne znam ronin, ali napadati dripom"oštećenu" maternicu.... ja bome ne bih!

----------


## Fabiola

iako jesam jednom vidjela da se daje drip, samo 8 kapi u minuti. ishod je bio dobar. ali svejedno ne bih

----------


## ronin

prvo je bilo 8 kapi,poslije 15 :/

----------


## Fabiola

to mi malo previše. jezim se tog forsanja . opet ponavljam: ako ide, ide. ne bih nikada riskirala. ipak se radi o nekom važnijem od vremena i novaca

----------


## ronin

tad je dobro završilo,premda s dripom

treći put nije,bez dripa...tko će ga znat...

----------


## Fabiola

zato, da prostiš, ja ni ne bih na nikakvu indukciju niti proriodni porođaj. kad nema otvaranja jednom, rijetko bude drugi puta. osobno ne bih ni pokušavala

----------


## iridana2666

*Primalja* ovo je moje iskustvo iz Riječkog rodiliša 2003 g, a nakon 1. carskog 4 godine prije - šutnuli mi drip i poslije nalijegali na trbuh  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , da ne pričam kako su me iskasapili i nanijeli posljedice (zdravstvene) sa kojima ću se morati nositi cijeli život i sa godinama će postajati samo gore (rekla mi je ginika da ću se morati nositi sa time   :Sad:   :/ ), a imali su sve nalaze iz inozemstva i prvi carski kao indikaciju za slijedeći carski. Valjda su mislili da su ipak veći stručnjaci od vrhunskog američkog obstetričara pa su to prakticirali na meni   :Mad:  . Sreća da je moje dijete živo i zdravo   :Heart:  , ali ja više nikad neću biti što sam bila   :Sad:  . Žao mi je što ih nisam tužila, ali u ono vrijeme sam bila 'povratnik' i previše zaokupljana drugim problemima, a i nekako, nije mi se dalo boriti se sa vjetrenjačama jer će doktori uvijek stati na stranu svojih, rijetko u korist pacijenta.
Zatim me zanima zašto je odnos trudnica - doktor tako, u pravom smislu riječi, očajan i ponižavajući. Sa podsmjehom su se odnosili prema meni kada sam izražavala svoje želje i potencirala da se one ispoštuju. Smijalis u se i govorili - 'gospođo, vi ste sad u Hrvatskoj i biti će kako mi kažemo'   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pa sam ih pitala o čijem tijelu to oni raspravljaju  :shock:   :Mad:  ? Djetetu?! Na kraju je došlo do toga da je dr P. (koji je bio glavni) bježao po hodniku od mene, MM i moje familije. Onda sam čula sa strane da bi sve bio napravio kao što sam htjela da sam mu dala 'plavu kovertu'   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock: .
Možda malo O.T., ali morala sam    :Kiss:   i mislim da se nikad neću pomiriti sa time kakav sam tretman dobila u našem rodilištu. Simply - I can't let it go!

----------


## ronin

koliko si ruptura maternica poslije carskog na sljedećem porođaju vidjela?
mislim na potpune?

kakav je bio ishod za majku i dijete?

----------


## ronin

ovo pitanje je išlo Primalji

----------


## Fabiola

ni jednu, ali stara kolegica mi pričala. ishod smrtan, za oboje.

----------


## ronin

majko Božja što je mene spasilo...naježila sam se od glave do pete

----------


## Fabiola

ta žena je sad u mirovini, istina je da onda je bilo svakako, i sestre su šile epi, ma sranja svakakva, ali ti je dosta to čuti da svakako ideš izbjeći 2. carski.

----------


## ronin

da se to meni desilo u ono vrijeme o kojem ti Primalja pričaš,i ja i moja djevojčica ne bi bile žive  :Sad:  
ovako su je izvadili u roku 4 minute

----------


## Fabiola

jako mi je drago zbog vas obje i svih drugih koji su živi zahvaljujući pravovremenom prepoznavanju problema. osluškivanje rodiljinih potreba i reagiranje je ključ zdravlja

----------


## Apathetic

> Primaljo kažeš da u vašoj bolnici ne daju drip poslije carskog
> 
> Zašto to u Zagrebu rade?
> 
> Moj drugi porođaj je bio poslije sekcije,s dripom...zar nisu svjesni opasnosti?Kako mogu tako riskirati?


 Hoćeš da ti ja kažem: zato jer CR košta, i zato jer znaju da iza sebe imaju team i tehniku koja će izvuč "tvoju živu glavu". 
Sad ću ti ja reći o mom slučaju; prvo dijete 4200, carski nakon 12 h dripa, a znalo se da ne ide prirodno jer se još na UZV vidjelo da je veliko dijete. Osim toga prenijela sam 2 tjedna i nisam bila otvorena ni mrvicu. Drugi put ja dolazim i kažem : doktore! koja je sad procedura (da napomenem meni 36 tj, grlić sakroponiran, dug 4,2cm!, beba mjesec dana pred porod procjena 3300!) on mene gleda i kaže nikad se ne zna! možda ide prirodno!! .....ma koji prirodni put molim te, ja zabetonirana dijete ogromno, ja niska! Ali on zna da ak ja puknem da ima iza sebe team kirurga koji će me krpati i izvlačit djete. I šta na kraju; cijela ta priča HZZO više košta nego da su napravili carski po indikaciji

----------


## ronin

ma treško mi je povjerovati da se radi samo o cijeni...smrtnost beba u slučaju puknuća je 50%(rekao mi dr Tučkar)...to mi se čini kao prevelik rizik

----------


## DANI***

Evo da javim šta sam saznala. Nije mi dalo mira da sam u neznanju što se tiće mog idućeg poroda pa sam išla kod ginekologa. Tako i tako sam morala jer nisam još bila poslje CR  :Embarassed:  .

 Uglavnom kad mi je vidjela otpusno pismo rekla je da drugi put idem na selektivan CR. S jedne strane je to za mene bilo veliko olakšanje jer stvarno želim imati još jednu bebicu i to što prije ali mi je prvi porod bio toliki horor da sam se još mjesecima budila u suzama zbog nočnih mora. S druge strane priželjkivala sam da doživim prirodan porod i da prva vidim svoje dijete i zagrlim ga kad dođe na svijet, a ne da me medicinska sestra probudi i kaže da su iz mene izvadili dijete.
I naravno kad sam pročitala o dripu nakon prvog CR i naljeganju na stomak u nekim bolnicama i priču o rupturi maternice od ronin ( :Love:  drago mi je što je ipak dobro završilo) uhvatila me jeza!
Ali kako god jedva čekam da dobijem još jednog malog mišića

----------


## Apathetic

> S druge strane priželjkivala sam da doživim prirodan porod i da prva vidim svoje dijete i zagrlim ga kad dođe na svijet, a ne da me medicinska sestra probudi i kaže da su iz mene izvadili dijete.


 a da uzmeš spinalnu anesteziju...meni je to bio kao pravi porod  :Grin:   i odmah sam vidjela svoju bundevicu  :Wink:

----------


## Fabiola

> DANI*** prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> S druge strane priželjkivala sam da doživim prirodan porod i da prva vidim svoje dijete i zagrlim ga kad dođe na svijet, a ne da me medicinska sestra probudi i kaže da su iz mene izvadili dijete.
> 
> 
>  a da uzmeš spinalnu anesteziju...meni je to bio kao pravi porod   i odmah sam vidjela svoju bundevicu


spinalna je puno bolja jer beba ne bude uspavana kao kod opće anestezije. anestezija koja djeluje samo na majku

----------


## DANI***

Da razmišljala sam o tome, prva je bila opća anestezija jer je CR bio hitan ali drugi put bi trebala moći sama odlućiti. Malo ću pročitati o spinalnoj anesteziji da vidim kako funkcionira, MM ju je imao na operaciji varricocele. Primalja molim te reci mi dali je opasna spinalna anestezija u smislu da se na neki naćin može oštetiti kralježnica?

----------


## Fabiola

oštećenja jesu moguća, ali to u pravilu izvode vrlo iskusni anesteziolozi tako da se nište ne smije dogoditi. pitala sam cure koje su tako imale carski kako je i vrlo su zadovoljne. mogu vidjeti bebu kad se rodi, mogu pitati što žele za vrijeme operacije... sve znaš. i beba ne bude grogi od medikamenata

----------


## leonisa

DANI, ja sam bila pod spinalnom i ne bi to mijenjala za nista na svijetu.

 :Smile:

----------


## Val

> *kod nas se ne procjenjuje stanje reza nego sveukupno stanje rodilje*. naravno svaki drugi dan pregleda i amnioskopije(stanje grlića i zrelost bebe), postoji li opasnost od visokog tlaka, imali li ikakve infekcije....


Primalja, imam pitanje.

prvi porod (blizanački) bio je CR zbog visokog tlaka.

u 37.tj druge trudnoće doktor je zaključio da se rez stanjio na 2,7 mm, (a min treba biti 4) i preporučio CR uz riječi: možete pokušati prirodno, ali ja sam tu da to spriječim.

po dolasku u bolnicu, spontano su počeli trudovi, a dežuran je bio drugi doktor. prilikom pregleda (nakon cca 6 sati trudova) bila sam otvorena 2-3 cm. taj dr se obrecnuo na mene pitanjem zašto ja hoću carski i bla, bla...možete zamislit.

ti doktori su kolege, pa me zanima kako to da su gledišta tako različita.

----------


## Fabiola

bio cr na kraju ili vaginalno? svi razmišljaju različito. neki liječnici imaju različita iskustva pa otud i stavovi. što se primalja tiče, što god oni rekli, napisali, mi moramo napraviti bez obzira na to što se možda ne slažemo. oni su nam nadređeni. prije nekog vremena rodila nam je jedna gospođa sa jako jako čudnim nalazom ctg-a. da se mene pitalo, a nije, išla bih direktno za zg je to nisam nikada vidjela ni na slici. dežurni su mislili da ne valja aparat. prikljućili na drugi, jednako čudan. ok, rodila ona, a dijete na kraju ima ludu srčanu manu pa otišlo direktno za zg. eto. oni misle, mi radimo.

----------


## Val

bio je CR, ali nisam izbjegla te glupave komentare.
ok, kužim da se gleda različito, ali kad se gleda debljina reza, što je najčešće praksa???
jel moj dr paničario bez veze ili je ovaj drugi, pak, bio nonšalantan???

----------


## Fabiola

ne znam što bih ti rekla. ni jedan porod ne treba gledati nonšalantno. uvijek ima mjesta za komplikacije

----------


## Diami

Val možda tvoj doktor ima više iskustva s takvim situacijama, pa je temeljem toga radiej oprezan nego da poslije mora "spašavati" stvar? A ovaj drugi ima drugačija dosadašnja iskustva. Možda ne čitaju jednako uzv, pa je ovaj drugi očitao veću debljinu reza? Svašta se događa. 

U takvim slučajevima ja osobno bih više vjerovala dr. koji je oprezniji, ipak se nije igrati sa šavovima od prethodnog cr.

----------


## Nina

Meni je ovdje u Njemackoj receno da se ultrazvucno ni nikako ne moze procijenit debljina reza  :? ,kad sam pitala kad se to radi(jer sam citala tu na forumu).

To mi nikako nije jasno.

----------


## Jagi

> Meni je ovdje u Njemackoj receno da se ultrazvucno ni nikako ne moze procijenit debljina reza  :? ,kad sam pitala kad se to radi(jer sam citala tu na forumu).
> 
> To mi nikako nije jasno.


Ni ja ne kužim to s rezom...  :/ 
A baš me zanima detaljnije! Možda netko zan iz prve ruke? 

Sve me više strah kad vidim da različiti doktori daju različite preporuke! Ajme meni...

----------


## Jagi

*Primalja*, imam pitanje za tebe!   :Grin:  

Kad sam imala prvi carski, onda mi je fizijatrica rekla da mi rez izgleda kao da je drugi po redu... ne znam šta bi to točno značilo, ona je rekla nešto kao da valjda imam malo deblju kožu pa da izgleda drugačije...  :? Jel ti znaš šta bi to moglo značiti?

----------


## Fabiola

> *Primalja*, imam pitanje za tebe!   
> 
> Kad sam imala prvi carski, onda mi je fizijatrica rekla da mi rez izgleda kao da je drugi po redu... ne znam šta bi to točno značilo, ona je rekla nešto kao da valjda imam malo deblju kožu pa da izgleda drugačije...  :? Jel ti znaš šta bi to moglo značiti?


možda malo više stvaraš ožiljkastog tkiva pa je deblji i/ili neravan, ispupčen... ništa zabrinjavajuće

----------


## Bipsić

čitam ovo jer sam ovih dana i ja u velikoj dilemi... i kod mene je prvi puta bio CR zbog disproporcije... probali smo vaginalno i nakon puno sati provedenih u rađaoni, ja se nisam otvarala i na kraju smo išli na CR... 

eh, sad kad mi se bliži drugi porod, sve mi se više čini da bi i ovaj put mogao biti CR... bebica je i sad velika i moj ginekolog mi je predložio carski... i doktorica koja mi je prvi put radila carski isto veli da bi za mene bilo najbolje još jedan CR... to me malo rastužilo jer sam i ja željela probati vaginalno roditi i mislila sam ih malo forsirati u tome, ali sad kad čitam sve ovo, mislim da je ipak bolje poslušati savjet dvaju ginekologa nego tupiti na nečem kaj sam si ja umislila...

u tom smislu mi puno pomažu vaša iskustva na ovom topicu
 :Love:

----------


## Jagi

Bipsić, potpuno te razumijem! I ja sam donedavno razmišljala kako bih zaista inzistirala na prirodnom porodu, ali sad se sve više kolebam i razmišljam da je ipak bolje poslušati savjet doktora, kad se vidi situacija pred sami porod... Kod mene se još ništa ne zna, a na prvom porodu je bilo kao i kod tebe.

----------


## Bipsić

> Nina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je ovdje u Njemackoj receno da se ultrazvucno ni nikako ne moze procijenit debljina reza  :? ,kad sam pitala kad se to radi(jer sam citala tu na forumu).
> 
> To mi nikako nije jasno.
> 
> 
> Ni ja ne kužim to s rezom...  :/ 
> ...


na prošlom pregledu, dakle pred cca mjesec dana sam pitala svojeg ginića kad sam bila na uzv dal' mi može pogledati u kakvom stanju mi je rez na maternici... odgovorio mi je da se to sad više ne može točno reći... :/ kao, to sam trebala pitati na početku trudnoće...
nisam pitala zakaj. možda sam trebala..

----------


## Jagi

*Bipsić*, ovo me skoz zbunilo... pa zar se ne gleda stanje reza pred porod? Meni ga nitko nije komentirao na početku trudnoće...  :?

----------


## Bipsić

> *Bipsić*, ovo me skoz zbunilo... pa zar se ne gleda stanje reza pred porod? Meni ga nitko nije komentirao na početku trudnoće...  :?


a kak je tek mene zbunilo... 
idem za 3 tjedna na još jedan uzv pa ću ga onda malo detaljnije propitati o tome... i malo se bolje pripremiti da me ne zatekne nespremnu   :Grin:

----------


## mrkvica05

Da se ukratko nadovežem na ovu temu:
moja oba poroda obavljena su carskim rezom, pod općom anestezijom.
Prvi put je bilo početkom 2005.g., a drugi nedavno (skoro je prošlo mjesec dana), u različitim bolnicama (Merkur, Vinogradska).
Nije bilo fizičkih razloga za obavljanje carskog već je bilo zbog ugroženosti beba. Prvi put sam se otvarala ali se bebačica nije spuštala. Nakon procjene njenog stanja odlučili su se na hitni carski rez. Sve je prošlo dobro.
Ovaj drugi porod krenuo je vaginalno, puknuo mi je vodenjak, odgulila sam trudove, sve je bilo po propisu. Inače nitko mi nije nikada gledao prvi rez na maternici. Doktori na vizitama tijekom trudova su se izmijenjivali, davali mi spasmex (mislim da se tako zove, za otvaranje...), rečeno moi je da neće ništa agresivno raditi zbog prvog carskog, čak mi nisu dali ni da šetam tijekom trudova. I zašto opet carski? Čini mi se da je stvar u dripu, famoznih 8 kapi!, koji su mi dali kad sam bila otvorena 8 cm (to je bilo oko 17h, a primljena sam oko 7h i bila otvorena 4cm). Nije mi jasno čemu taj drip. Nakon toga (relativno brzo) moj bebi puls usporava na 70 otkucaja u min., muž koji je bio sa mnom u boxu zove doktore. I tada nastupa horor: panika među doktorima, jedan gura ruku u mene valjda do lakta, tjeraju me na izgon, kad su vidjeli da ne ide, hitno na carski. Naime, puknula je posteljica. Uglavnom, sve je prošlo dobro i beba je dobro. Moje mišljenje je da je vjerojatno kriv drip za puknuće posteljice. Možda griješim.

----------


## Poslid

> Moje mišljenje je da je vjerojatno kriv drip za puknuće posteljice. Možda griješim.


Vjerojatno ne griješiš

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> da se to meni desilo u ono vrijeme o kojem ti Primalja pričaš,i ja i moja djevojčica ne bi bile žive  
> ovako su je izvadili u roku 4 minute


Zbog ove "4 minute" mene su svi doktori iz porodilišta u koje sam otišla roditi nagovarali na ponovni carski. Jasno je meni da su se zaista plašili moguće rupture, ali mi je postalo još jasnije dok su me vozili u operacionu salu, koliko je njihov strah bio opravdan. Iz sale za porođaje do operacione nema šanse da se stigne za "4 minute", potrebno je bar 7-8 u idealnom slučaju, a u sali za porođaje nema nikakvih uslova za hitan carski. Ljekar koji me operisao mi je rekao da ako bi se odlučila za 3. dijete, carski bi morao biti odrađen u 37. sedmici, i da mi je materica bila tanja od papira, te da bi je ozbiljniji trud sigurno pocjepao. Naravno da on to ne može znati 100%, ali ja ni Bingo ne kupujem, a rizik je ipak preveliki.
Nemojte me pogrešno shvatiti, ne zagovaram nakon jednog CR i svaki slijedeći. Ja sam bar odležala svoju porciju čekajući VBAC. Ali doktori (i želim svima da naiđu na one sa kojim će u potpunom povjerenju i međusobnom uvažavanju moći sarađivati, kao što sam ja naišla) sigurno znaju uvijek neku informaciju više, koju ne dijele sa nama (iz različitih razloga). Odvagnite pažljivo, puno je tu nepoznanica.

----------


## Felix

> Doktori na vizitama tijekom trudova su se izmijenjivali, *davali mi spasmex* (mislim da se tako zove, za otvaranje...), *rečeno mi je da neće ništa agresivno raditi zbog prvog carskog*, čak mi nisu dali ni da šetam tijekom trudova. I zašto opet carski? Čini mi se da je stvar u *dripu, famoznih 8 kapi!, koji su mi dali kad sam bila otvorena 8 cm* (to je bilo oko 17h, a primljena sam oko 7h i bila otvorena 4cm). Nije mi jasno čemu taj drip.


jedan od rizika dripa u vbac-u je upravo puknuce maternice i posteljice.  :/ fascinantno mi je ovo boldano. pa sto je onda po njima agresivno? em te prisile da lezis (sto je samo po sebi kontroverzno i ne bas super za tijek poroda), em te kljukaju kemijom koja ima itekakvih nuspojava.  :Mad:   mislim da imas osnova za tuzbu, ako zelis, jer davati drip u vbac-u je...... nemam lijepih rijeci za to  :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

kad citam sto u hrvatskim rodilistima rade rodiljama u vbac-u i jos to nazivaju prirodnim porodom  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  , stvarno mi se cini, da u takvim uvjetima, bolje ici na carski, manji je rizik.  :/

----------


## Nina

Citam ovaj topic s velikim zanimanjem,jer i meni predstoji vrlo skoro ta teska odluka. 
Jos kad citam tolike price o puknucima maternice...
Nije lako donjeti odluku :/

----------


## suncokret

Nina, što ti savjetuje tvoj liječnik?
I ja sam u dilemi, ne bi baš carski, ali hitni carski s općom kao mogući ishod VBAC-a ili nešto još gore mi se čini kao noćna mora.
Iako, ruptura maternice je moguća i ako maternica nije rezana.

----------


## Nina

Ja bi jako htjela pokusat VBAC,no s obzirom na druge komplikacije bojim se da mi je vjerojatniji drugi carski  :Sad:  

Iduci tjedan imam pregled i razgovor s profesorom u bolnici,pa cu skupa s muzem i naravno u dogovoru s doktorima donjeti odluku.

----------


## suncokret

Držim ti palčeve da ispadne onako kako želiš   :Love:  , a ako i bude drugi carski-što se tu može, ne treba žaliti za nečim što se ne može imati.

----------


## Poslid

Ja ću samo još jednom ponoviti.
AKo se odlužite na VBAC ili na drugi carski rez (ili prihvatite sugestiju liječnika), nikako nemojte prihvatiti indukciju. Ni u prvom, ni u drugom slučaju.
U slučaju VBAC, indukcija je kontradiktorna i može izazvati rupturu.
U slučaju drugog carskog reza nema potrebe za davanjem indukcije (iako su mene uvjerili da mi moraju dati "malo dripa" da bi se maternica omekšala   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## Felix

koliko cujem, mozda i vecina vbac-ova koji se provode kod nas ukljucuju 'malo dripa pred kraj da ubrzamo, nista agresivno za maternicu'  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  drip u vbac-u je izrazito opasan, makar se dao 'u zadnji cas', da pospjesi izgon. upravo u brzom i eksplozivnom izgonu (jos ako bude nalijeganja na trbuh, koliko cujem nije ni to neuobicajeno) sanse za pucanje sto maternice sto posteljice rapidno rastu.

ja osobno bih radije na drugi carski, makar i na hladno, nego tako riskirati sa vlastitim zivotom i zivotom djeteta. :/ 




> Iako, ruptura maternice je moguća i ako maternica nije rezana.


ruptura maternice je u pravom prirodnom porodu izrazito rijetka. medjutim, u ubrzanom porodu, drip + prokidanje vodenjaka + lezanje + nalijeganje na trbuh sanse za takve komplikacije definitivno rastu.

----------


## suncokret

Što se više informiram o VBAC-u to mi je ideja o istom manje privlačna (posebno u našim rodilištima gdje izgleda nema neke uobičajene procedure za isti-evo jučer sam čitala priču o VBAC-u u Rijeci sa dripom i epiduralnom?), a carski mi je...uf, jel ima nešto treće?
Teleportacija?  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

ima, dokazano najbolja opcija. ici vaginalno, ali bez apsolutno ikakvih intervencija, cak i pred kraj poroda. ako ide, super, ako ne ide, odmah carski. 
vaginalni porod s lijekovima, nalijeganjem na trbuh i slicno je pak definitivno najgora i najopasnija opcija.

----------


## suncokret

> ima, dokazano najbolja opcija. ici vaginalno, ali bez apsolutno ikakvih intervencija, cak i pred kraj poroda. ako ide, super, ako ne ide, odmah carski. 
> vaginalni porod s lijekovima, nalijeganjem na trbuh i slicno je pak definitivno najgora i najopasnija opcija.


To i ja mislim, no muka mi je i od pomisli da bi se za takav zdravorazumski pristup morala boriti, imati sreće pa uletiti u pravu smjenu, itd.
Sad, rodit moram, a kako-vidjeti ćemo, znam samo da drip i druge intervencije ne dolaze u obzir.

----------


## Jagi

Slažem se s *Felix*, oko ovoga što mi se čini najbolja opcija! ALi, kad se ja sjetim svog prvog poroda... ja sam bila skroz neuračunjiva i izgubila se potpuno, iako sam bila 100% uvjerena da sam se odlično pripremila za porod! Strah me da mi se to opet ne ponovi, i da mi situacija ne izmakne kontroli, pa da mi šišnu drip a da me ništa niti ne pitaju...   :Sad:

----------


## Poslid

... a na strah se i računa :/

----------


## Nola179

pozdrav

evo ja sam krenula u 4 mj trudnoce.. ovo je moja druga trudnoća, prvi porod je bio carskim rezom, jer je malena imala pupčanu oko vrata omotanu 2 puta i već prije kraju samog poroda otkucaji su joj padali.. normalno sam se otvarala,...ali doktor je rekao da bebica ne bi izdrzala porod..pa smo isli na CR

evo sad sve vise razmisljam o porodu... zeljela bi prirodno roditi.. jer zelim i kasnije jos jedno dijete...

da li netko ima slicno iskustvo...da je pri prvom porodu sve islo ok, kaj se tice otvaranja i velicine zdjelice...jedino da se dogodilo to sa pupcanom.. te da je drugi porod bio prirodan..

hvala unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## Bipsić

> Citam ovaj topic s velikim zanimanjem,jer i meni predstoji vrlo skoro ta teska odluka. 
> Jos kad citam tolike price o puknucima maternice...
> Nije lako donjeti odluku :/


potpuno te razumijem... ali mislim da u zadnjih  par dana ipak sve više naginjem CR... i meni još predstoji razgovor sa doktoricom koja mi je radila prvi carski, ali mislim da ću je slušati i ići na carski... i mm je više za tu opciju  :/ 

meni je termin 2 dana prije tebe   :Love:

----------


## Poslid

> pozdrav
> 
> evo ja sam krenula u 4 mj trudnoce.. ovo je moja druga trudnoća, prvi porod je bio carskim rezom, jer je malena imala pupčanu oko vrata omotanu 2 puta i već prije kraju samog poroda otkucaji su joj padali.. normalno sam se otvarala,...ali doktor je rekao da bebica ne bi izdrzala porod..pa smo isli na CR
> 
> evo sad sve vise razmisljam o porodu... zeljela bi prirodno roditi.. jer zelim i kasnije jos jedno dijete...
> 
> da li netko ima slicno iskustvo...da je pri prvom porodu sve islo ok, kaj se tice otvaranja i velicine zdjelice...jedino da se dogodilo to sa pupcanom.. te da je drugi porod bio prirodan..
> 
> hvala unaprijed na odgovorima


Mislim da i na ovom forumu ima puno takvih slučajeva.
Ti bi vjerojatno bez problema mogla ići na VBAC, samo zapamti ono što se vuče kroz cijeli ovaj topik. BVažno je da VBAC bude neinduciran, nemedikaliziran i u čim prirodnijem položaju (stolčić bi bio savršen)

----------


## mrkvica05

> jedan od rizika dripa u vbac-u je upravo puknuce maternice i posteljice.  :/ fascinantno mi je ovo boldano. pa sto je onda po njima agresivno? em te prisile da lezis (sto je samo po sebi kontroverzno i ne bas super za tijek poroda), em te kljukaju kemijom koja ima itekakvih nuspojava.  *mislim da imas osnova za tuzbu, ako zelis, jer davati drip u vbac-u je...... nemam lijepih rijeci za to  * 
> 
> kad citam sto u hrvatskim rodilistima rade rodiljama u vbac-u i jos to nazivaju prirodnim porodom   , stvarno mi se cini, da u takvim uvjetima, bolje ici na carski, manji je rizik.  :/


Tuzbu? Da smo neka druga država gdje zakon zaista nešto znači ,a nije samo mrtvo slovo na papiru... A druga stvar, sve je dobro završilo u mom slučaju. Nadam se da je i toj doktorici, koja mi je propisala drip, moj slučaj bio poučno iskustvo.
Uvijek smo pametniji POSLIJE. Tako da bih ponovno probala vaginalno roditi, ALI pametnija za iskustvo s dripom kad bih znala reći "NE, HVALA!".
Možda nekoj od budućih ili sadašnjih trudnica ovo bude dobar putokaz.   :Smile:

----------


## mrkvica05

Znanje je moć, a ja sam nemoćna!  :Embarassed:  
Citirala sam Felix!

----------


## Felix

> Tuzbu? Da smo neka druga država gdje zakon zaista nešto znači ,a nije samo mrtvo slovo na papiru...


da, ali dok god tako mislimo, slicne stvari ce se dogadjati drugim rodiljama iznova i iznova. a lijecnici ce nam predbacivati da sto se mi bunimo kad su sve rodilje zadovoljne - evo nijedna se nije pozalila na tretman u porodu! :/ 
osim tuzbe, moguce je i poslati jednostavan mail predstojniku rodilista, u kojem opises sto se dogodilo.
ali nikako te ne zelim nagovarati na ista, ti sama najbolje znas sto mozes i koji su ti prioriteti. nadam se da cete beba i ti sto prije zalijeciti i izlijeciti traumu ovog poroda  :Love:

----------


## Nina

Ja sam danas bila na razgovoru u bolnici. 
Preporucena mi je indukcija 2 tjedna prije termina.

Sto pitanja sam postavila,medutim doktorica odlucno tvrdi da indukcija nije problem.
Rizik ruture je navodno samo mrvicu povecan. I da to oni cesto rade,da se ne trebam brinut.

Ici cu na razgovor u jos jednu kliniku,da cujem drugo misljenje,pa cu onda donjet odluku.

Uh,al to zaista nije lako... :/

----------


## mrkvica05

> mrkvica05 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tuzbu? Da smo neka druga država gdje zakon zaista nešto znači ,a nije samo mrtvo slovo na papiru...
> 
> 
> da, ali dok god tako mislimo, slicne stvari ce se dogadjati drugim rodiljama iznova i iznova. a lijecnici ce nam predbacivati da sto se mi bunimo kad su sve rodilje zadovoljne - evo nijedna se nije pozalila na tretman u porodu! :/ 
> osim tuzbe, moguce je i poslati jednostavan mail predstojniku rodilista, u kojem opises sto se dogodilo.
> ali nikako te ne zelim nagovarati na ista, ti sama najbolje znas sto mozes i koji su ti prioriteti. nadam se da cete beba i ti sto prije zalijeciti i izlijeciti traumu ovog poroda


Hvala na lijepim željama. Sam predstojnik klinike bio je na carskom tako da sam sigurna da zna što se dogodilo u mom slučaju. 
Razmišljam o tvojoj ideji jer mi se vrti po glavi već neko vrijeme.

----------


## Felix

*nina*, u kojem rodilistu ti preporucuju indukciju nakon carskog?
mislim, mozda su ocijenili da ti je oziljak stvarno u fantasticnom stanju i da rizik nije toliko velik (ali sigurno nije zanemariv)... :/ 

ako ces ici na indukciju, inzistiraj da stalno netko bude kod tebe. ne aparat, nego osoba, bilo to primalja ili tvoj partner(ica). nadam se da ce proci dobro!


*mrkvica*, skicni na ovaj topic http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=68357&highlight=
cini se zanimljiv. 

btw to sto je predstojnik bio tamo nema veze s pismenom prituzbom - ono sto je napisano ima puno vecu tezinu nego ono izgovoreno.

----------


## Nina

Felix,to mi je receno u klinici u Njemackoj.

----------


## Poslid

Nina, jesi sigurna da se radi o indukciji u smislu induciranja prirodnog poroda, a ne o pripremi za carski rez?

Jer meni su indukciju, dakle drip, predstavili kao "pomoć da se maternica omekša, pa je lakše napraviti carski rez" (što je dakako totalna glupost, ali eto ja sam nasjela)

Bilo kako, ne pristaj ni na jedno ni na drugo.

Ili prirodni porod ili totalno hladni carski rez.

----------


## mrkvica05

*Felix*, pogledat ću, hvala!

----------


## Nina

Poslid,sigurna sam da se radi o pravoj indukciji,a ne o pripremi za carski.
Svima sam naglasila da bih htjela rodit vaginalno i svi su to prihvatili.

----------


## Poslid

> Svima sam naglasila da bih htjela rodit vaginalno i svi su to prihvatili.


Super što prihvaćaju tvoju želju za VBAC, ali... indukcijom? :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Felix

bilo bi dobro da potrazis drugo misljenje.

----------


## Nina

Da,vec sam i napisala da cu ici na razgovor i u jednu drugu kliniku.

Interesantno je da ni moj ginekolog ne vidi neki problem u indukciji. Pitala sam ga za misljenje upravo zato jer sam bila gotovo sigurna da ce on biti protiv.

I danas sam pitala svoju babicu sto misli o tome-isto kaze,nije super,ali ako se pazljivo nadgleda stanje trudnice ne trebam se previse brinut.

I eto,sad mi MM kaze kakve sad ja gluposti izmisljam kad su svi istog misljenja-ovi u bolnici,moj ginekolog i babica :?

----------


## Felix

cinjenica jest da smo mi zene otporne. da vecina postupaka koji su kontroverzni, prepoznati kao stetni i rizicni, na kraju prodju bez direktne opasnosti po zivot majke i djeteta. u tom porodu. i med. osoblje na to zaboravi, jer je funkcija obavljena - trudnica se pretvorila u majku, fetus u dijete, mission accomplished. dugorocni utjecaji - ne gledaju se.

za iduci porod to je vec novo pitanje, jer drip moze ostetiti oziljak i stvoriti probleme tek za nekoliko godina.

----------


## Jagi

Ja sam bila prošli tjedan na kontroli i baš detaljno razgovarala s ginekologom. Rekao mi je da će sve ovisiti o veličini bebe! Ako opet bude velika beba, vjerovatno ću na carski, a ako procjene da bi mogla prirodno, čekat ćemo trudove i lagano bez ikakve indukcije pokušati! Pa vidjeti kako će porod teći! Ja ću još svakako naglašavati da nikako ne želim drip u slučaju da idem na prirodni porod, ali koliko sam ga shvatila, nema davanja dripa...
Što se tiče reza, pitala sam kako se provjerava njegovo stanje, i rekao mi je da se danas rez radi takvim tehnikama da tu nema straha... hm, ne znam, nisam dalje ispitivala...morat ću to još koji put spomenuti... :/

----------


## Felix

glede dripa, koliko sam cula cesto ga vole dati u zadnji cas, na 8-9 cm otvorenosti, usprkos vbac-u. nadam se da ga kod tebe nece ni spominjati i da ce porod proci uspjesno i sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## lasica

prije 18 mjeseci sam rodila carski zbog prijevremenog puknuća vodenjaka,položaja bebe na zadak,oligohidramnija i djelomične placente previje.kolike su mi šanse kada ću imati drugo dijete da moram na carski?inače imam nakon carskog dislokaciju organa   :Rolling Eyes:   ..ne znam da li je to bitno za priču.

----------


## Felix

ima sanse, zasto ne! vise ne vrijedi stara izreka "jednom carski, uvijek carski". nijedna od tih dijagnoza se ne mora pojaviti u iducoj trudnoci.

naravno, u trudnoci ces kontrolirati oziljak i dogovoriti s lijecnikom koja bi bila najbolja opcija.

----------


## mama marela

> nače imam nakon carskog dislokaciju organa    ..ne znam da li je to bitno za priču.


Molim te uputi me šta je to,o.k. zaključujem po samom imenu ali ipak još ponešto.
Naravno, ako nije van teme.  :Grin:

----------


## mama marela

> evo sad sve vise razmisljam o porodu... zeljela bi prirodno roditi.. jer zelim i kasnije jos jedno dijete...


Koliko je meni poznato, a poznato mi je iz iskustva, bez problema se mogu obaviti tri carska.
Naime, i sama na to računam jer planiram i treću trudnoću a u mom slučaju je to i treći carski za godinicu-dvije.  :Grin:

----------


## lali

Imam jedno pitanje: 
Prvi porod završio je na carski. Dijagnoza: Dystocia uteri
Bila sam skroz otvorena preko 12 sati, uz drip i trudove nije se uspio spustiti.
Da li je to indikacija za drugi carski ili?  :?

----------


## lasica

pa koliko sam ja skužila,ovisi zbog čega su ti dali tu dijagnozu.nekoordinacije tvoje maternice,prezentacije djeteta....?
u svakom slučaju nije uopće nemoguće da drugi puta rodiš vaginalno.koliko sam čitala i bušenje vodenjaka može na to utjecati,pogotovo ako su prvorotkinje.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lali

Nitko mi nije rekao zbog čega su mi dali tu dijagnozu.
41. tjedan, dijete normalno okrenuto glavicom, piše nenapredovanje poroda. Ubili me od dripa .
Što znači točno Dystocia uteri?

----------


## Poslid

Nenormalni ili teški porod.
Ili, kako su meni rekli, disfunkcija poroda.
To je i moja dijagnoza, i jako sam dugo zbog toga bila nesretna i uvjerena da se ja sama ne mogu poroditi, da moje tijelo to ne može. Bila sam toliko u to uvjerena da sam si sama zeznula i drugi porod.

A zbog čega je uopće do toga došlo?
Meni je pukao vodenjak i došla sam po preporuci s tečaja, odmah u bolnicu. Bila sam jako prestrašena i uzbuđena. Adrenalin mi je bio na najvećoj mogućoj razini, pa zato od trudova ni t. U bolnici su me rutinski pripremili, i poslali u rađaoni, polegli na bok, prikopčali na CTG i tako sam provela posve sama 9 sati. Bilo mi je i zima jer su mi dali samo jednu plahtu, krpa među nogama mi je bila stalno mokra i nije bilo nikoga da priča sa mnom i umiri me. Iako sam došla u pola noći nisam ni oka sklopila do jutra uzbuđena zbog išćekivanja - a ono, ništa.
Nakon 9 sati trudova nije bilo, ja sam bila skroz zatvorena i dali su mi drip nakon kojeg sam završila na hitnom carskom.

Da je netko samnom popričao, da su mi pustili muža, da su me poslali da šećem... sve bi drugačije završilo.

----------


## lali

Meni je sve krenulo super. Trudovi počeli oko 5 popodne. Pomalo sam se sredila, skulirala i u ponoć stigli u rodiište. Pregled, trudovi ,otvorena 2 prsta. Stavili me na odjel dali Spasmex. Ja sam cijelu noć prešetala po hodnicima i ujutro u 7 bila skroz otvorena. Doktor je vikao na telefon: "Punite kadu"- jer sam namjeravala roditi u vodi.
Stigla i do kade, 2 sata provela u kadi, pa sam morala van mislim na sat vremena, pa opet 2 sata u kadi, pa opet vani. Zaboravila sam reći  da su mi odmah probili vodenjak.
Uglavnom nije išlo nikako, kad su me nakon kade stavili na krevet, samo su me filali s dripom ko da nisam humano biće, sve do 35 kapi, nisu više dali mužu da prati onaj izlistaj od ekg, našto je to ličilo??
Uglavnom nisu znali što bi, svi su se doktori izmjenili, na kraju sam im spavala između trudova i u 20.15 hitni carski.
Na pitanje zašto se beba nije mogla spustiti odgovorili su mi samo, da se to zna dogoditi sportašicama. 
Malo sam razdužila, ali zaista se bojim drugog poroda.

----------


## Poslid

> Uglavnom nije išlo nikako, kad su me nakon kade stavili na krevet, samo su me filali s dripom ko da nisam humano biće, sve do 35 kapi, nisu više dali mužu da prati onaj izlistaj od ekg, našto je to ličilo??
> Uglavnom nisu znali što bi, svi su se doktori izmjenili,


Ovo je grozno.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Pa ako porod ne ide,onda ne ide i nek naprave onda taj carski rez odma a ne da masakriraju ženu (i bebu).

Btw, u drugom sam porodu 18 sati dobivala drip i na kraju u pola noći završila na carskom, koji su komotno mogli napraviti i u 11 ujutro.

----------


## lasica

to su i meni rekli za sportašice,pošto sam se ja do poroda profesionalno bavila sportom,kao da to tkivo jako otvrdne,posebno ako se baviš sportom koji jako potencira mišićno tkivo nogu.ja nisam imala prilike saznati doduše,ali imam frendicu koja je sportašica,i nije imala ama baš nikakvih problema na porodu,a bedra ko arnold schwarzeneger ima.  :Grin:  
evo tu je dosta dobro objašnjeno ukratko:
http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/40000176/

----------


## lali

Hvala Lasica!

----------


## Fidji

Lali, sori kaj gnjavim, ali jesi možda probala stajati, klečati ili čučati? Ili si ležala?

----------


## trudnjača

Ja sam prvo dijete rodila carskim rezom,jer se unatoč dripu i bolovima nisam otvarala ... Zbog opasnosti od puknuća maternice dr. mi je opet preporučila isto. Sutra idem u bolnicu, obavit će sve pretrage koje su potrebne, a u petak(9.1.) na svijet bi trebao doći Teo...Malo mi je čudno to ugovaranje termina, ali kad se tako mora...Nadam se da će sve biti dobro,jer sam u početku ove trudnoće imala krvarenja, pa sam mirovala,pila dabrostone... 
Čuvajte fige!!!

----------


## Nina

> Malo mi je čudno to ugovaranje termina, ali kad se tako mora...


Pa nije bas da se mora. Ako zelis mozes  i (pokusat) rodit prirodno.

----------


## lali

Fidji, neznam kako mi je promaklo tvoje pitanje.
Nisam pokušala nikako osim ležeći.

----------


## andrea2405

bokic svima malo sam nova ali me zanima dali vas pripremaju za drugi porod (prirodni) nekako??

----------


## habibi

znam da su šanse da se vi prošlogodišnje trudnice koje raspravljate o drugom porodu, javite ponovno na ovaj topic minimalne jer imate barem dvoje djece :D ...svejedno, ako koja naleti, nek napiše koju o tome kako su vaše priče završile. imam iste brige koje su vas tada mučile...

----------


## jelena.O

Baš i nisam neka prozvana, ali sam imala 2 carska.

Drugi je porod počeo normalno probušio mi je vodenjak, ali je kasnije narastao tlak i opet pod nož. Ja sam prije žicala carski , jer mi nije bilo teško poslije prvog, ali oni nisu htjeli ni čut, ali su sve cure tog popodneva završile na carskom.

Inače mi gin. rekla na nekom istematkom ak je bilo 2 carska, ak bude i treći trebal bi tit carski, mada mi suseda kaže da razmak mora biti nekih 7 godina da se razmišlja prirodno. 

Sretno!

----------


## mama carica

Pozdrav cure,

prije 5 i pol mjeseci sam rodila sina carskim rezom. Trudnoća je bila pod kontrolom cijelo vrijeme jer su mi ustanovili trombofiliju, terapija fraxiparinom. Skinuli me s terapije dan prije poroda, došla u bolnicu naručena na indukciju! I kreće ta noćna mora, dva gela, odvratni pregledi, nisu bili sigurni da li će mi dat i treći, poslali me u rađaonu s trudovima svakih 5 min, 4 cm otvorena, probili vodu i šibnuli drip!!! Krenuli opaki trudovi, dali mi epiduralnu, SUPER! Opet komplikacije, trudovi se razrijedili, sporo se otvaram za poludit, skidaju me s epiduralne i započinje šestosatna borba (da se razumijemo prošlo je 21 sat od klistira i prvog gela). I tako konačno se ja otvorila 10 prstiju, a ono mali neće van ni za živu glavu, poriv za tiskanje je tu, a on ni makac. Ostao previsoko! Sreća pa sam imala kateter od epiduralne, našibali me anestezijom i trči u salu jer je EKG pištio i crvenio, malom puls 190 -200. U 10 min ga izvadili, 4120g, 53 cm. Ja koma, doduše za 3 dana sam trčkarala po bolnici, oporavila se brzo. Rodila sam u Rijeci, sestre su bile fantastične, a porađao me prof. P. od kojeg nisi mogao tokom poroda dobit ni jednu informaciju, samo slaganje grimasa!!! 

I sad se ja pitam šta će bit s drugom trudnoćom kad nas trombofiličarke naručuju na indukciju na hladno, a nije mi baš svejedno kad čitam ove vaše postove!!! Rado bih probala VBAC, ali ako ne bude moguće, carski je isto OK! Ima li netko sličnu priču, ja se unaprijed užasavam indukcije!

----------


## ruza

Cure,kakvo je vaše iskustvo na sv.Duhu..?JA sam imala 1.carski prije 1,5god i sad 2.trudnoća..Daje li se drip=?(Mislim ga odbiti jer sam prošli put skoro umrla...)
Čeka li se termin poroda za 2.carski=?ili se radi prije?-ja bi rađe čekala termin....

----------


## habibi

> Cure,kakvo je vaše iskustvo na sv.Duhu..?JA sam imala 1.carski prije 1,5god i sad 2.trudnoća..Daje li se drip=?(Mislim ga odbiti jer sam prošli put skoro umrla...)
> Čeka li se termin poroda za 2.carski=?ili se radi prije?-ja bi rađe čekala termin....


točno to i mene jako zanima!

----------


## lasica

ne znam kak je na duhu ali u vinogradskoj ne daju drip ali moraš(mislim,ne moraš ali na svoju odgovornost) doći u bolnicu na ležanje tjedan ili dva prije termin poroda.tak su meni rekli.

----------


## andrea2405

ja sam rodila tam na CR i nisam dobila drip,a sumnjam da se daje poslije prvoga CR zbog te mogucnosti pucanja sava na maternici...ja sam samo toliko upucena da oni nakon 1. CR daju sve od sebe da 2.bude vaginalan porod ali ako nejde po redu sve kak treba idu na CR...(znam iz vise izvora) mozda netko ima tu iskustvo ...

----------


## andrea2405

i da mislim da se treba doci ranije ako je drugi CR pa se ceka do kad ide samo od sebe...

----------


## Val

> Cure,kakvo je vaše iskustvo na sv.Duhu..?JA sam imala 1.carski prije 1,5god i sad 2.trudnoća..Daje li se drip=?(Mislim ga odbiti jer sam prošli put skoro umrla...)
> Čeka li se termin poroda za 2.carski=?ili se radi prije?-ja bi rađe čekala termin....


ne daje se drip i naruče te prije termia (mene su naručila tjedan dana ranije).

----------


## ruza

prije par tjedana poznanica mi je rodila gore...
1.dijete na carski radi zdrastvenih razloga....
2.ostala trudna dok ovo nije imalo niti god dana...znači jaaako brzo..i njoj su čekali termin i čak bili htjeli dati drip,iako je onda odbila i nisu joj dali...
malo me strah..rađe bi gore ležala nakon termina ako prenesem,nego da bebu porađaju ranije..svaki dan za malenu bebicu je dragocijen u majčinoj utrobi,naravno ako je sve u redu....

----------


## andrea2405

gledaj nista nemozes dobiti protiv svoje volje ali cim dođes naglasi svima pa makar ponovila 100 puta svoje zelje i onda prati dali je sve uredu ...moje iskustvo 30sati trudova i striktno sam naglasila da necu nista protiv bolova i drzali su se toga... sve pitaj ako ti sta daju (lijekove itd.) pitaj sta ti daju,i reci da zelis cekati (ako je sve uredu) da porod krene sam ....

----------


## iridana2666

> ruza prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure,kakvo je vaše iskustvo na sv.Duhu..?JA sam imala 1.carski prije 1,5god i sad 2.trudnoća..Daje li se drip=?(Mislim ga odbiti jer sam prošli put skoro umrla...)
> Čeka li se termin poroda za 2.carski=?ili se radi prije?-ja bi rađe čekala termin....
> 
> 
> ne daje se drip i naruče te prije termia (mene su naručila tjedan dana ranije).


Ja sma imala VBAC u Rijeci (nakon 1. carskog) i mene su bogme nafilali dripom i nalijegali na trbuh.

----------


## AKA_ZG

Drugi porod VBAC u Vinogradskoj prije 5 mj. S 39.tj te naruče u bolnicu i tamo se čeka porod. Meni osobno je isti dan kada sam stigla u bolnicu sam puknuo vodenjak i uz lagani drip sam rodila za 3,5 sata. Nikada ne bih mijenjala vaginalni porod za CR. Sada sam odmah bila pokretna, a nakon prvog poroda i CR osjećala sam se kao bolesnik, a ne majka koja je rodila dijete. Ne bojte se VBAC-a.

----------


## ruza

ne bojim se prirodnog poroda..bojim se mučenja ako opet bude velika beba,a moja zdjelica disproporcionalna za njezinu glavicu  :Sad:  i mučenja s dripom...

----------


## andrea2405

pa gledaj oni zene koje su rodile carskim a sad idu na vaginalni smiju drzati na dripu do jedne granice a to je jako mala,zbog mogucnosti pucanja predhodnog sava... u prosjeku ako je sve uredu vecina takvih poroda ne traje dugo ...ali ako tebi ova beba bude prevelika i smatraju da bi tezak vag.porod bio salju te na cr ...ako te to kopka odi na ultrazvuk i neka ti izmjere bebicu

----------


## ruza

budemo vidjeli...
frajer je veći za 2tjedna.  :Smile:  budemo vidjeli  :Smile:

----------


## Thlaspi

a kakvi su VBAC-i na SD-u? isto treba doći ranije prije termina? meni još nitko niš nije rekao? :?

----------


## ruza

Meni je moja dr.Sirovec ovako rekla.
Da je praksa kod nje/njih,da se pred porod naruči i detaljno pregleda veličina bebe(par dr.+primarijus) i ako su mjere isto velike da se ne forsa prirodan porod..
Nikakvo dolaženje prije termina,samo se napravi radi 1.carskog operacijska obrada.

----------


## Thlaspi

oh, hvala *ruza*
no, kod mene prvi put nije bio carski zbog velike bebe nego zbog toga što se nije spustio kako treba, a ni ovaj bebač nije nešto velik...
ako će samo napravit obradu i ništa ne forsat onda pristajem  :Smile:

----------


## nela30

beba mi ima 6 mj i sad sam opet trudna,mene zanima da li će mi i drugi porod završiti na carski rez s obzirom da će mi razlika izmađu dva poroda biti 14 mjeseci.molim da li ima koja mama sa takvim iskustvom

----------


## jelena.O

> beba mi ima 6 mj i sad sam opet trudna,mene zanima da li će mi i drugi porod završiti na carski rez s obzirom da će mi razlika izmađu dva poroda biti 14 mjeseci.molim da li ima koja mama sa takvim iskustvom



naravno, granica iznad koje se može eventualno birati je 2 godine.

----------


## Val

> beba mi ima 6 mj i sad sam opet trudna,mene zanima da li će mi i drugi porod završiti na carski rez s obzirom da će mi razlika izmađu dva poroda biti 14 mjeseci.molim da li ima koja mama sa takvim iskustvom



ovisno u kakvom će ti stanju biti prethodni rez. s obzirom da je razlika mala, postoji vjerojatnost da neće dovoljno zarasti te da će se pred porod previše ratsegnut i stanjit. kod mene je bio takav slučaj. razlika je 18 mjeseci.

----------


## nela30

hvala na odgovorima  :Smile:  i mislila sam si da ću opet završiti na carskom

----------


## Marsupilami

nela30 ne treba znaciti, znam ja jednu zenskicu koja je rodila na carski i za 11 mjeseci rodila vaginalno   :Kiss:

----------


## meda

> nela30 ne treba znaciti, znam ja jednu zenskicu koja je rodila na carski i za 11 mjeseci rodila vaginalno


i ja. mozda znamo istu  :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

Evo, ja se spremam za VBAC, a razlika bi bila 18 mjeseci. Napravljena mi je procjena reza sa 38 tj. Radi se UZV sa polupunim mjehurom. Sve preko 3mm je ok i ima šanse za vaginalni. Moj je procijenjen na 4mm. Maleni nije velika beba (3100-3500), okrenut je glavicom. Sada ćemo vidjeti kako ću se otvarati (sa Leonom sam išla na hladni carski) i kako će se stvari razvijati.
Mislim da je ključno izabrati doktora koji se spreman time pozabaviti i pružiti šansu. Ja se kontroliram kod dr. Jukića u VŽ-u. I on i ja smo se spremni potruditi pa sad... Javim vam ishod.

----------


## Marsupilami

kljucic, sretno draga   :Love:

----------


## nela30

danas sam bila na pregledu i ginićka mi reče da je mala vjerovatnost vaginanog poroda,da je premalo vremena da bi uspjela VBAC.tko zna kaj još bude do kraja

----------


## dani1

Moj drugi i treći porod su bili vaginali u merkuru. Nitko me prije poroda nije hospitalizirao niti mi je itko gledao ožoljak od carskogprije poroda. Tokom drugog poroda (prvi vbac), nisu mi davali drip, niti išta drugo, nije bilo naljeganja na trbuh i nakon poroda su mi provjerili stanje ožiljka. Imala sam samo bušenje vodenjaka i epizotomiju. Treći put (drugi vbac), dobila sam komplet, dakle: bušenje vodenjaka+drip+epizotomiju, samo nije bilo nalijeganja i nitko mi nije prekontrolirao ožiljak nakon poroda. Sve je vrlo relativno, a stavovi liječnika su vrlo različiti.

----------


## Pink-OS

zna li netko kakva je procedura u osiječkoj bolnici,ako je prvi porod,nakon previše sati završen carskim rezom? induciaju li porod ili ?mislim ako porod sam nekrene,a i ako krene kakav je postupak?

----------


## ruza

Jel netko bio na 2.carskom-s malenom razlikom(moj ce biti oko 2god)?Kakva je procedura?

----------


## annastesia

I mene zanima isto pitanje konkretno za Petrovu; i kod mene je razlika oko 2 god. Danas sam bila na UZV i beba je procijenjena na 4 kg. Identična stvar kao i sa prvim sinom - u 39 tjednu procjena 4 kg. Na carskom sam završila u 41. tjednu zbog disproporcije (Sv. Duh). Međutim nitko mi nije ništa rekao o carskom, samo kontrola za tjedan dana. Imam dojam da im se neda gnjaviti sa mnom  za Uskrs  :Smile: .

----------

